# Making plugs/rigs/lures



## CPT (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello there im new to this site and new to making plugs/rigs/lures. Can any 1 give me any links or tell me how to make them and were to buy the meterials i need. 

thank-you, cpt


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Welcome to Pier & Surf!

Here are a few site to get you started.

First a mention of Cabela’s and Bass Pro Shops / Offshore Angler; they have a great selection and decent prices on most stuff for rig making (leader, hooks, swivels, snaps). Cabela’s also has a catalog just for tackle craft too, you can call and ask for it.

The 800 lb gorilla for lure making / rigmaking componenets is Hagens, http://www.hagensfish.com/ but they have minimum order quantities. It is a good spot to look around and then ask at other spots for a particular item.

http://www.staminainc.com/ is a great one especially for making wired baits (spinners / spinnerbaits) they have a easy to navigate store with pictures of everything.

http://www.luremaking.com/ is a Canadian site but they ship to the USA and they have a very informative website just to lurk around.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ is an oldie but goodie. Website isn’t the easiest to get around but you’ll see allot.

http://www.worthco.com/fish/index.html is a manufacturer of components. Another good one to look around and ask for what you want at a retailer. Just seeing the bass made of spinner blades is worth the click on the link! (it’s got mouseover effects too)

http://shop.mudhole.com/ for rodbuilding components. Not the best selection of blanks.

http://www.fishsticks4u.com/ for rod building too. Great prices and selection on surf stuff. Carries the Forecast line of guides / components.

Don’t forget we have a tackle supplier right here on the board who can get stuff for you visit his brand new forum too, he’ll be glad to help! http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=34


----------

